# emerge -e world con ggc-4.3.1-r1 (solucionado)

## hfernando

hola, 

bueno, les cuento,

cuando instalo gentoo en un pc suelo inmediatamente actualizar gcc antes de instalar xorg, el escritorio o cualquier programa. 

pero ahora quiero actualizar gcc en un pc que ya tiene todo instalado y configurado. 

por experiencia propia se que al hacer emerge -e world mas de algun paquete va a dar error. se soluciona agregando el paquete a package.keywords y hay biene mi problema como puedo hacer para no volver a recompilar todo lo que ya estaba recompilado con gcc-4.3  y seguir donde quedo. 

se entiende ?? 

gracias.  

alguna herramienta que me facilite la terea, un script ? 

saludos.Last edited by hfernando on Sun Sep 28, 2008 7:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Coghan

```
emerge --resume
```

Para más detalles puedes mirar la página man de emerge.  :Wink: 

----------

## hfernando

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:  e quedado impresionado. 

yo sabia que tenia que haber algo. 

muchas gracias.

----------

## ekz

Puede ser que hagas un emerge -eav system antes de recompilar todo el world, y para no empezar todo el emerge -e cuando tengas una falla, la próxima vez que llames a emerge llámalo de la forma emerge -av --resume --skipfisrt , lo que retomará el emerge en el mismo punto que estaba y  se saltará el primer paquete, que se supone que tubo un fallo al compilar. 

Lo importante si, es no lanzar otro emerge en paralelo, ya que --resume no funcionará. Puedes ir guardando en un fichero los nombres de los paquetes que fallan (tal vez directamente en el package.keywords  :Razz: ) para emergerlos después.

También para lo último puedes revisar la opción -n de emerge, que hace que solo se compilen los paquetes marcados como [U] (actualizar), ignorando los marcados como [R] (recompilar,reparar).

Saludos!

Edit: Coghan me la ganó esta vez XD

----------

## hfernando

o me a ayudado mucho lo que agregaste ekz despues de recompilar 200 paquetes

me dio error libbonobo. 

y al hacer emerge --resume me recompilaba la vercion anterior de libbonobo. 

muchas gracias. 

por cierto hay un pequeño error la opcion es: --skipfirst

a pero me queda una duda cual es la diferencia de -n con -u

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *hfernando wrote:*   

> a pero me queda una duda cual es la diferencia de -n con -u

 

-n o --noreplace no reinstala paquetes listados en la linea de comandos ni sus dependencias. Si ejecutas emerge vim nano se instalarán ambos aún que nano ya estuviera instalado previamente. emerge -n vim nano solo instalará vim en el mismo caso.

-u o --update actualiza los paquetes listados en la linea de comandos y sus dependencias cuando sea necesario a la última versión disponible para tu arquitectura/rama.

Mucha mas información y mucho mejor explicada: man emerge.

Salud!

----------

## Annagul

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -n o --noreplace no reinstala paquetes listados en la linea de comandos ni sus dependencias. Si ejecutas emerge vim nano se instalarán ambos aún que nano ya estuviera instalado previamente. emerge -n vim nano solo instalará vim en el mismo caso.
> 
> 

 

Además, --noreplace añade el paquete a world.  :Wink: 

----------

